# Ice cream truck.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I received the truck in good shape,It will be in the mold box by this coming week,bumpers will be molded in.
Chris


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris,

That is good news. Can not wait to see the end result. I already ordered the Decals.

Dave


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Chris, Are you going to do the interior seperately???

Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> Chris, Are you going to do the interior seperately???
> 
> Tom


I actually wasnt going to do it at all,but if you want it let me know.
Chris


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Omega said:


> Chris,
> 
> That is good news. Can not wait to see the end result. I already ordered the Decals.
> 
> Dave


 WHere did you order decals? I remember seeing them for sale but I forget where. I'm planning an order from Chris too and I'll need a set... 

thanx--

--rick


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I actually wasnt going to do it at all,but if you want it let me know.
> Chris


Chris, 
If you can do the inside that would be great.

Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*rodstrguy*

Tom,

For sending Chris the truck for me, I am having him send you a copy along with your original. Cost of shipping and the copy is on me. 

Dave :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> WHere did you order decals? I remember seeing them for sale but I forget where. I'm planning an order from Chris too and I'll need a set...
> 
> thanx--
> 
> --rick


Rick,

Here you go.

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net

Dave :wave:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have gotten stickers from Wayne. They are very well done. Remember, they are stickers and not decals.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Omega said:


> Rick,
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


 OK, now I remember the site. Gotta bookmark that. Thanks!




22tall said:


> I have gotten stickers from Wayne. They are very well done. Remember, they are stickers and not decals.


 Fine with me, as long as they look good. Did the original Aurora have stickers? I don't think I've ever seen one up close...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Yep. stickers, and I wish some one would make an ambulance set or paddy wagon set too... I may have to figure something out for that...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Yep. stickers, and I wish some one would make an ambulance set or paddy wagon set too... I may have to figure something out for that...


Tom,
A paddy wagon would be super. Can't you just picture a Slotcar version of the HW's paddy wagon.

Dave


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i work for a bread company if someone would do a rainbo bread truck set im in lol


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,due to time constraints,I will not be able to do the interior,I hope this doesnt cause a problem.Please let me know,and thanks again.
Chris


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Won't bother me. I'm in the process of wheedling the $ out of my wife now...

--rick


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris,

No problem on my end. Can you post a picture?

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't mentioned this yet. I am interested in one of the icecream trucks also. Will there be enough?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I hadnt noticed until I molded the Ice cream truck,but there were scuffs in the hood,roof and looks like someone nipped the front edge of the rear wells..Anyone have a good side shot of a mint truck,I want to see if the difference.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,she is definitely cut on the rear wells!Should I continue,or find a better donor?Please let me know!
Chris


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Guys,she is definitely cut on the rear wells!Should I continue,or find a better donor?Please let me know!
> Chris


 Lots of my stuff is cut. I run it anyway. But that's just me. 

Can you show us a pic?

--rick


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hit ebay and search vintage HO under ice cream,There is a great side view of that trucks rear wells,the truck I have has no front of rear fender well left,it has been rounded badly.This is NOT meant to upset Tom,the guy who was gracious enough to lend his donor,he is a great guy.But I want to know if I should try to borrow or buy a nicer example,I just want to make the end result as nice and pleasing as I possibly can,please give me some feedback guys.
Thanks to Tom again,
Chris


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Chris,

I did let Dave know that the front of the rear wheel wells were nicked before I sent it out, I have a great condition one but after a few mail scares lately I am unwilling to mail a mint one out. I was thinking it would be a good donor for molding as I think people would just like the truck, not a mint truck?

Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*No Ice Cream, Plummers Truck*

Like this:










Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty you are warped..lol!Very warped!
Chris


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dragula said:


> Marty you are warped..lol!Very warped!
> Chris


Yeah, yeah, yeah. So when will the decals be ready?  

Warped Marty:freak:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Good Morning Chris,

Can you show us a picture of how bad it looks. Since I am going to be Running these anyway I do not think it will matter. But, I lot of others seem interested in getting a copy of this so lets see what they say. I am in know hurry for this so if they would like a copy of one that has not been cut, I will work on trying to find a better doner for you.

Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just really dont know if I should spend time casting a cut car,thats my only quandry,I feel like you guys would be happier with a non-cut version.Maybe its just me.
Chris


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here is a pic of the way I sent it out... Some on had painted it black, I tore it apart and removed most of the paint, was going to make it into a p/u or something else. Dave had asked for a truck body and I said use this one if possible for a master as I am unwilling to remove the stickers off of my mint one...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I just really dont know if I should spend time casting a cut car,thats my only quandry,I feel like you guys would be happier with a non-cut version.Maybe its just me.
> Chris


Chris, 
I dont want to put you in a quandry, so how about you hold off on this until I or someone else out there can help you get a non-cut version. This way the ones that want to get one just to look at and the ones that want to run them will all be happy.

Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom,that is exactly how I received it,same condition and all.Only thing I did was to super glue the front bumper on so it would be a 1 piece truck.I did mold 1 truck,which I will send back to you.I sincerely hope you dont think im being picky or petty,because I truly appreciate what you did.
Chris


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Chris , did you ever do this?


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Guys, I was just about to post about my new decal set to fit the AW Ice Cream truck when I saw this thread. The set includes decals for:

Liver-N-Onions truck (have a steaming plate today)

Discount Biohazard Disposal (and PIZZA)

Alien Search Team

Yellow Brand Snow-Kones

Roadkill-N-Beans (Fresh Kilt - Purdy Gud Food)

and Frank and Stein's Live Organ Delivery

I should have these up on the website early next week.

I am also open to doing a second sheet with different decal themes.... any ideas?

Phred


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotrod65 said:


> Hey Guys, I was just about to post about my new decal set to fit the AW Ice Cream truck when I saw this thread. The set includes decals for:
> 
> Liver-N-Onions truck (have a steaming plate today)
> 
> ...


These are awesome! I need to find a couple of the trucks just for these decals!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I am really diggin the decals... :thumbsup: Phred shouldn't that be Phrank and Stien though? LOL

Jeff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now this is an incredible stroke of genius!!! If I can get my paws on an icecream truck or two, I'll be getting these too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Purdy gud thinkin', Phred!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Seth's Hobbies, (or any Hobby shop name)

Are you , or can you, offer customized names like that?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

You know, I had absoloutely no interest in the ice cream truck until I saw that decal sheet. I think you're going to be responsible for a spike in ice cream truck sales! LOL!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Go Trucks GO!*

Love the yellow snow kones with the huskie! You have a sale!

Here are some way lame ideas:

Burp-Eat-Os 

Roach Coach Lunch Truck (This is what we call the lunch trucks that come to Boeing.)

The Wild Weiner (Logo: Hotdog with drag wheels)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we get back to the question? Chris, did you ever make the IceCream truck?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chris has not been on HT since 1-1-09


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Does anyone do a mixed NFL logos sheet for ho cars?


----------

